

Assistly Comes Out Of Stealth: New support platform - rksprst
http://www.assistly.com/

======
rksprst
It seems like this market is well covered by SalesForce already (service cloud
2). Assistly doesn't seam to offer anything different...

~~~
staunch
It looks more like an alternative to Get Satisfaction and the like to me.
Looks reasonably good from the screenshots. I'll give it a shot if there's a
free version/trial version released.

